# Sherwood ES-5030r input



## andyt1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi i have been given a sherwood es-5030r reciever the problem is i dont know where to put the audio input to. There are several input otions DVD,TV ect ect.I have tried all of these but i get no outputhttp://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/1-upset.gif
am i missing something or could the amp be shot.I have tried looking for an owners manual but cant find one any where.
Any help on this one


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Any of the inputs should work - they're all the same (except phono if it has one).

Using known good gear, make sure the source works. Then Make sure the speakers work. Make sure the tape monitor button is not engaged. Make sure the speakers selector is set correctly. Does it have AM/FM? If so scroll to that and you should hear static. On any input, turn the volume knob all the way up - do you hear static? Open it and see if there are fuses for the output. If all that fails the amps are shot.


----------



## andyt1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Tried all as you suggested yustr the amps are shot 
Thanks for the help though


----------

